# Best plants for Betta tank?



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

what plants do you recommend for a 2.5 gal tank with one betta and one snail? I need something easy. I want my Betta to be happy with them. How about java moss?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would personally pick Marimo moss balls, Anacharis, Water Wisteria, Anubias and Java Moss

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428

Check this thread to see what you can provide for your plants!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I second the thread... lolololol!

Java moss is ok, are you thinking of letting it float freely or attach to something?

Really easy plants are java fern and anubias, IMO. Hard to kill! Neither bury into the substrate, which is their only downfall, but if you have less-than ideal substrate, theyre awesome.

Neither need fertilizers, neither need too much light, nothin'! Theyre cheap and readily available at many pet stores, especially petsmarts, where they come in tubes (made by top fin). You may have trouble finding moss unless you buy online.


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Bahanmut, and PewPewPew. I loved the thread you suggested. I keep hearing plant names, but seeing them was great. I will go shopping and feel like I know what I am doing!! Thank you Thank you!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im glad it helped you  <3


----------

